

In Search of a Beautiful Mind: MIT Mathematician and Logo inventor Seymour Papert  - antiform
http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/articles/2008/07/12/in_search_of_a_beautiful_mind/?page=1

======
dhess
Thanks for that link, I don't think I'd have seen that story if not for your
submission.

For the last year and a half I've been reading everything I can get my hands
on that Seymour wrote. (Some of his more technical books are out of print and
hard to find. Amazon tried for about 6 weeks to find his book with Idit Harel
for me, but came up empty.) I didn't know that he was in the middle of a new
one when the accident occurred. The possibility that his new, unfinished book
is trapped inside his head, incommunicable to the rest of us, is a sad irony.

------
antiform
Also, I think the Get Well, Seymour! page [<http://papert.media.mit.edu/>] is
a pretty awesome gesture from his Media Lab friends.

------
gaius
Good for Lego, and shame on MIT.

